# take-outs: buckets seats for a superduty



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

I am looking for bucket seats for 1999 F350 regular cab. Tried several avenues without any luck. Last place told me to locate a vendor who upgrades cabs. Referred to as "take out." Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

I have that info. I'll try to find it.

Try LWM Enterprises, 1-800-259-5842 ask for Darin or Jamie.

[Edited by KirbysLawn on 02-15-2001 at 09:53 AM]


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Thank you,

They had just what I wanted and are shipping them UPS on friday.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Cool, glad to help.


----------

